# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Strange wall

## mikeyamba

Anyone have any ideas of what I can do with this wall? Seems like a pain to move it, maybe just paint over, ?

----------


## toooldforthis

some retro lovers will love it and keep it.
just saying.
what goes around comes around - eventually  :Wink:

----------


## Moondog55

Bright red varnish??
Consider it nominal diagonal bracing.

----------


## Bloss

Matches the lovely bottle glass deadly splinter windows! Paint over would be fine - light sand first and a sealer/undercoat too as that is an oil-based stain by the looks, then at least two top coats. Or you could put some plasterboard over it then paint if you want a flat surface, but the pine boards with a light colour will look fine.

----------


## r3nov8or

Such exquisite and effective bracing is still mentioned in AS 1684.

----------


## OBBob

If you paint it,  be prepared that it may move with climatic changes and you may have to touch up the grooves.

----------


## METRIX

Paint over it, Better Homes & Gardens recently did over an Umpa Lumpa orange kitchen, they used shellac based sealer first then undercoat and topcoat, came up looking nice.

----------

